# Deep water bottom fish rigging



## 30ManStan

Can you guys direct me about how to rig up for sea bass and tog off the coast? I rented gear all last year, this year, I want my own. I'm thinking about a shimano Torium 30 with a 7' Tallus medium/heavy rated for 17-30 pound test. Is this overkill or is this perfect? Should I go with braid on the spool and mono for the leader?

Thanks.

Stan


----------



## togman

All 20lb mono should do it.
Tie your hooks & sinkers directly to the main line, the less hardware, the better.


----------



## e-mag

20# mono kind a weak. go braid or 40# mono.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

id go braid because the deeper u fish the more sensitive the line needs to be, its harder to detect baits that are 250 feet below the water with mono imo


----------



## e-mag

braid 65#..


----------



## rgking03

*Bottom Fishing*

I would go with #50 braid all the way with a mono backer.. Tie a single loop at the tag end and then tie a dropper about 6 inches up from that and put double hooks on the dropper. And for added pleasure put a teaser 6 - 19 inches above the dropper.. You will want a stiff rod to have Azz behind you for the depth.. Personally i use a Tallus Blue Water Conventional by Shimano 7' Medium/Heavy action, with a Calcutta 700 reel for deep offshore fishing


----------



## hustlur

Torium 30 - I would go with 65lb Spectra and a 30lb Fluoro top shot.

How many fathoms are you fishing?

Here's a rule of thumb. Use a 2oz sinker on a dropper rig on the first 100 feet, add 1oz for every additional 50 feet thereafter.

If you are not using bait, try using a jig tipped with a strip of squid, or a fillet strip of what bait you are using.(Bunker strip?)

Jig suggestions.

1. Krocs 6oz to 8oz (Silver, Fire Tiger Chrome Blue)

2. Salas 8X to 12X (Scrambled Egg, Blue White, Green and White)


----------



## hengstthomas

hustlur said:


> Here's a rule of thumb. Use a 2oz sinker on a dropper rig on the first 100 feet, add 1oz for every additional 50 feet thereafter.



Hustlur..Did you make a mistake ?
I have never caught Sea Bass or any other Deep Sea Fish in 100ft of water with a 2oz sinker..Usually nothing less than 8oz.


----------



## hustlur

hengstthomas said:


> Hustlur..Did you make a mistake ?
> I have never caught Sea Bass or any other Deep Sea Fish in 100ft of water with a 2oz sinker..Usually nothing less than 8oz.



Usually when we fish for Lings in February in Mexico, they sit around 75ft to 150 ft of water. As for our sea bass, they sit around 50 ft to 100 ft of water. The red snappers, rock cod, and cow cod are usually what we get pass the 200 ft mark. 

Here are some pics....

Bass









Lings









Reds









Load of bottom fish


----------



## hustlur

Another tip......

Use a swivel at the end of your dropper loop rig, so you can switch weight(Sometimes, I install a metal jig and yo yo the bottom) depending on current and depth.

If you are using several hooks on your dropper rig(Only if its legal..only 2 ihooks allowed in California), I usually set them about 18" a part and the sinker 24" away from the bottom hook.


----------



## e-mag

Gulfstream fishing in Morehead City , NC minimum 10oz up to 16oz. Sea bass , grouper , red s
napper , dolphin , amberjack , trigger fish , etc... 
No less than 10 oz or you will get yelled at!


----------



## Talapia

30ManStan said:


> Can you guys direct me about how to rig up for sea bass and tog off the coast? I rented gear all last year, this year, I want my own. I'm thinking about a shimano Torium 30 with a 7' Tallus medium/heavy rated for 17-30 pound test. Is this overkill or is this perfect? Should I go with braid on the spool and mono for the leader?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Stan


combo sounds fine. I would use 50 or 65 braid.
Keep your rigs as simple as possible. I always
pre-tie at least 30 rigs so I can stay in the
bite.


----------



## Big Rad

*Hustlr*

We use at least 6 during the summer We have some serious currents on this coast. If you walk on a boat with less you should immediately ask the mate "What's holding." in order to cover any inadvertant tangles caused by using to light a weight. The depth of 100 feet would have me using 10 oz to start


----------



## hustlur

Big Rad said:


> We use at least 6 during the summer We have some serious currents on this coast. If you walk on a boat with less you should immediately ask the mate "What's holding." in order to cover any inadvertant tangles caused by using to light a weight. The depth of 100 feet would have me using 10 oz to start


Gotcha!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y

*I use 8 to 10 ounces*

8 to 10 ounces plus 40 to 50 pound mono. Im not a big fan of braid when I'm trying to horse a 20 gag or 15 pound red grouper out of a coral crevice. I need the abbrasion resistance as well.


----------



## Capt Attitude

hustlur said:


> Another tip......
> 
> Use a swivel at the end of your dropper loop rig, so you can switch weight(Sometimes, I install a metal jig and yo yo the bottom) depending on current and depth.
> 
> If you are using several hooks on your dropper rig(Only if its legal..only 2 ihooks allowed in California), I usually set them about 18" a part and the sinker 24" away from the bottom hook.


Great pics !!!!


----------

